# Does cottage cheese provide a 'complete' protein



## studen77 (Aug 17, 2006)

Ok, certainly not an expert here, but I have read where only animal meat provides "complete" proteins (supposedly having 7 or eight total different subtypes)

Does cottage cheese provide  complete proteins?


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 17, 2006)

studen77 said:


> Ok, certainly not an expert here, but I have read where only animal meat provides "complete" proteins (supposedly having 7 or eight total different subtypes)
> 
> Does cottage cheese provide  complete proteins?



Yes.


----------



## fufu (Aug 17, 2006)

All dairy products are, right?


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 17, 2006)

fufu said:


> All dairy products are, right?



Animal flesh, dairy products and eggs


----------



## Focus (Aug 17, 2006)

GoalGetter said:


> Animal flesh



Better stock up - I hear flesh is on sale at Big Y


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 17, 2006)

Focus said:


> Better stock up - I hear flesh is on sale at Big Y



hahahhahaa!
(you know what i meant: chicken, beef, turkey, pork, fish, etc.)


----------



## Focus (Aug 17, 2006)

GoalGetter said:


> hahahhahaa!
> (you know what i meant: chicken, beef, turkey, pork, fish, etc.)




Haha, I'm just playin with ya...
Yes, they are definetly complete - including the cottage cheese.. something I'll be indulging myself in within a few minutes.


----------



## wilwn (Aug 18, 2006)

soy protein is also complete.


----------



## Flakko (Aug 18, 2006)

wilwn said:


> soy protein is also complete.


 I thought Soy Protein lacked one amino acid. I can't remember which one right now.


----------

